# Excessive waster use - ONR!



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Washed my car yesterday with ONR for the second time (first attempt was aborted). So armed with a bit of experience I bought some better microfibre clothes and changed my method slightly by omitted rewetting the panel after the initial drying and going over it again with a ONR damped microfiber. 

After I had finished the roof and the two o/s doors, I had used almost half my 12.5 litres if solution! I drive a Vauxhall Omega so a reasonably large car but I ended up using a whopping 30 litres of solution! This meant two trips back indoors and two hours to wash the car. Any advice on how I can reduce my usage?

Typically it started to rain after I had half the job complete but I marched on determined to see it through. It dryed up nicely though once the rain has passed.

A couple of observations, ONR didn't do so well against the caked on muck on the side skirts but to be fair the car hadn't been washed for 4 months. It also didnt so in the nooks and crannies despite allowing a lengthy dwell time and agitating with a brush. 

Overall, I'm pleased with the outcome and I will continue using it but part of that is due to living in a second floor flat.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

2 hours and 30L of shampoo indicates something is going very wrong. It might be easier if you describe what process you are using


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Bit difficult to pin down why from your post. A bit more info on your technique/process wouldn't go amiss. But;

Are you "wasting" solution? 
By that I mean are you soaking your media (sponge, mitt, cloth?) without wringing some out, and ending up with the excess falling onto the floor in between the bucket and car.

How many passes are making on each panel?
If the car was as dirty as it sounds, then that would account for some excessive use, several light passes are safer than trying to do it all in one go. But perhaps not to the extent of 30 litres. I can go around my Lexus 4x4 with around 6 litres. Admittedly it's only moderately dirty though.

My general rule of thumb is if I could break the dirt off into my hand, I'll jet wash it.

Have you compared your process to any of the video guides that get recommended on here?


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I've watched a few videos and follow try to follow the same technique. I pre spray a panel, wait 30s or so and wipe with my B&Q grout sponge. I wring out my sponge enough so that its not dripping on its own and squeeze it over the area to be wiped with a vertical motion. If there is enough solution left in the sponge I turn it over and repeat. On the less filthy panels one wipe is enough but lower parts required a second wipe but only where some dirt remained. 

Hope this helps


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

So can you identify between your experience and the videos where you're using this extra water?

From what you describe, I can't see where it's going. Unless you've got an exceedingly large/thirsty sponge :lol:


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

ONR still not working out for me. 

20l of solution and I done roof, 2 doors and drivers front and rear wings only. Taken taken to do that lot 1.5 hours

I give up. I can't see how anyone can wash a dirty car with ONR in 20 mins. I challenge anyone to clean my car in 30 mins using 10l of solution. 

What are my alternatives? 2BM, kosovans?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you diluting your ONR or using neat. Seems like excessive use. I don't use waterless washes personally, but have used them, I take two buckets, fill each with 12 litres of water and add the desired amount of ONR or similar to one bucket. An average vehicle will use around 8-10 litres..

Waterless washes aren't really designed for really dirty cars..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats impressive


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Where abouts are you mate? Sounds like it might be best if someone shows you.

Personally I don't do the whole panel at a time thing, I pre spray nearly half the car then use the 'Gary Dean method'. You go through a fair few cloths but the outcome is quicker and cleaner. I can't use the grout sponge on a dirty car, after 2 panels the sponge is stained and that just doesn't feel right to me.

Don't forget though that ONR and all rinseless washes do have limits and sometimes it's essential to get the hose/PW out.

BTW I'd take your challenge


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

noobie said:


> ONR didn't do so well against the caked on muck on the side skirts but to be fair the car hadn't been washed for 4 months. It also didnt so in the nooks and crannies despite allowing a lengthy dwell time and agitating with a brush.


I use to be a regular user of ONR when I was chauffeuring, quick, effective and easy to use without getting soaking wet when in the work suit.

However, I know Steve and a few others may argue otherwise but I don't think it's a suitable medium for caked on grime and mud, possible as a pre soak product but the power washer is essential in my view.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Any pictures or a description of how dirty the car was before?

Where is your way of doing it differing from the videos? Is it just that the car is needing repeated passes to get it clean?

That much solution and that much time to still not do a full vehicle is definitely not normal.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.

I will post pictures in a few hours of the other side of the car which remains unwashed. I am making one pass, in a vertical motion using the width of the sponge. The panels next to the wheels in some cases need a second pass but I don't think I'm losing time here. Some of the baked on dirt in this area isn't coming off either even after multiple spraying of prespray and long dwell time but I resisted the temptation to scrub.

I'm in London

I'm not using it neat


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

noobie said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> I will post pictures in a few hours of the other side of the car which remains unwashed. I am making one pass, in a vertical motion using the width of the sponge. The panels next to the wheels in some cases need a second pass but I don't think I'm losing time here. Some of the baked on dirt in this area isn't coming off either even after multiple spraying of prespray and long dwell time but I resisted the temptation to scrub.
> 
> ...


If it's so baked on that it won't move it then you'll have to opt for the traditional method, wax or seal it then maintain it with ONR. As said it does have limitations and really baked on crap is one of them. ONR needs a layer of sealant or wax on the car before it can be used imo.

For me it's the perfect summer wash method but in winter it's all down to good ole TFR, PW and 2 buckets for me, if the words baked on or mud come into it then ONR is out imo.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

[/URL]


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

If it's is worth talking about, it has been done here already http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

noobie said:


>


I've done dirtier cars than that with ONR, can't really see where the problem lies tbh. What sort of dilution are you using it at?


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

pre spray 1.5 capful per litre
wash 2 capfuls per 5 litres

The last pic shows the dirt remaining after the wash!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

noobie said:


> pre spray 1.5 capful per litre
> wash 2 capfuls per 5 litres
> 
> The last pic shows the dirt remaining after the wash!


Sounds about right. If that's after then you'll probably either want to switch to 2bm wash or prewash it with APC before ONR. It'll only be this once that you'll have to do either of the above, then just keep on top of it with ONR :thumb:


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm happy with the cleaning potency of ONR. My main gripe with it is the time it takes and the amount of solution required (in my hands)

I just can't figure out where i'm going wrong. Anyone close to London want to take up my challenge, lol


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

This is an old video and does not use a prespray but how does your process differ from this


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow thats quick. Thing is thought, if you keep moving your wash media (especially a sponge) in the same manner as the guy in the vid, won't you risk scratching the paint?

I make one single pass over an area and wash out my sponge in my solution whereas he did an entire door in one go


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is another video, this one (official Optimum video) demonstrates the Optimum APC and sealant but around 59 seconds in, they use ONR






I wonder if your technique is possibly too cautious, this is obviously not a bad thing but might explain why it takes so long


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

You're right. It looks like I might be 

I had another bash at it today with a slightly less cautious approach (like in the videos) and I cleaned the whole car in 1hr 20min and used around 12-13 litres of solution although I didnt repeat cleaning the areas I did yesterday so probably add another 15mins for that and a couple of litres of solution. To sum up, more economical but still taking longer than I would like. 

I think I need to get a drying aid too


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

noobie said:


> I think I need to get a drying aid too


There shouldn't be any need for an additional product as the whole beauty of it is that even if it dries it'll buff like wax would after it's cured.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

ONR is great for washing well maintained paintwork. I would clay, polish, wax before starting out with ONR, after that it's great to work. 
I use 1 capful of ONR with 8 litres of water and it takes me 15 mins to wash and 10 ins to dry. I wash the whole car and then dry the whole car unless the sun is beating down.

From start to finish, I'm about 30-40mins.


----------

